# Kayaking Touring 1 burner Stove



## rtwalker (Jun 12, 2011)

A group of us have been doing our share of 3-7 day kayak river/ocean touring. I am looking for a 1 burner sturdy stove that you can attach the smallest refillable propane tank (not the disposables) to. The size of the stove is not an issue, as long as it fits in the touring kayaks.

Can anyone turn me on to such a stove? Thanks


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Jet Boil....! 
tried and proven, lightweight, uses minimal fuel, boils h20 in like 2-3 minutes, has lots of accessories and can even be hung in a tent (if youre into big wall vertical camping ...lol) we used em on our salt SS trip in march... thumbs up.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

...although, in retrospect, not refillable fuel cylinders. sorry.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I don't know of any really small refillable propane canisters. However I did find the following adapter that lets you run an MSR style stove from a regular 'green can' disposable propane cylinder.

Adventures In Stoving: 100% Propane for Backpacking II

And I have heard you can refill those with an other adapter....

Mr. Heater Propane Tank Refill Adapter, Model# F276172 | Propane Tanks Equipment| Northern Tool + Equipment

I don't think the 20 lbs tank provides enough pressure to refill the 1 lbs cylinders 100%, more like 60% full. Note: at first my stove did not work with the adapter, I found that if I screwed the adapter on tight no gas made it to the stove. Only when the adapter was unscrewed about 1 1/4 turns from the stove side did the gas flow. Adding a thin washer to the stove solved the problem.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Look what I found on that inter web thingy...










(or stove of your choice) (editops, I meant to show the propane version of this stove)
plus

Gas Adapter Kovea VA Ad 0701 for Camping Propane LPG Gas Tank N25 Easy to Use | eBay

plus

NEW REFILLABLE 1LB PROPANE TANK NOT THROW AWAY CAMPING STOVE HEATER GRILL LPG 0


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

whisper lite universal from MSR


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I know the green coleman type propane cans can be refilled. Not sure of other types but I bet some have figured it out. I'm a big fan of ultralight alcohol stoves. When dialed in, they are just as good as a white gas/kerosene or propane burner with an amazing reduction in size and mass. They don't boil as fast , but they burn well.


----------



## rtwalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Like that 1 gallon propane tank. Smallest tank I have seen yet! Just need a stove to go with it! Thanks!

Thanks everyone. Not looking to refill the green disposable.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not exactly what you were asking for but checkout Esbit pocket stoves ,Foldable pocket stove, or Trangia alcohol stove.These are all cheap and very small.The Esbit is the size of a small wallet and burns tablets about double or triple the size of a sugar cube that are waterproof and burn at 1400 degrees for several minutes..Awesome for minimalists,under $10/$12 + $3 for a box of tablets.The Foldable is a little heavier and more like an oversized wallet but burns anything flammable and small enough to fit in it- twigs,tablets,maybe small alcohol burner,fire starting balls ,dryer lint,etc. $15 bucks.


----------



## rtwalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually I will be using the 4.5lb propane bottle. When renting sea kayaks in Baja we had one with a 1 burner stove you could attach to it with a hose. Worked great and lasted a long time. Still looking for the stove, which was about 8"X8" that had a lid. Similar to the butane stoves of about the same size.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Partner Steel 9" 2 Burner Folding Propane Stove

So the above stove is actually a two piece splitable stove, can use just one or both halves, bring both or just bring one. The bigger versions are very popular amongst buzzards. I have not used one but am thinking of springing for the two piece 4 burner for similar flexibility. Small 2 burner when space is limited or all 4 with a big group. They run of standard bulk propane connections, so the 4.5 lb cylinder would work well.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I would just get a jet boil. It's the best stove for kayaking, hiking, climbing any backcountry trip. They hardly use any fuel. I'm still using the large canister I bought over two years ago. It was on my GC self support and even is my car canping coffee maker. You can have a hot breakfast or dinner in just a few minutes. Try that with any of the other stoves.


----------



## jeporch (Jun 9, 2011)

Partner Steel two burner folding stove. Yuo can split the stove and just take half (one burner). That gives you one high output (10,000btu) burner. It worked great for me on a solo 8 day Middle Fork trip.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Maybe another option*

Bottled propane is great we use it all the time - when we have a raft(s). That said we also use white gas stoves as back up. Seems to me that any number of one burner white gas stoves - DragonFly, WhisperLite, etc - might be a better option. Bring two (if you need one always bring two) stoves and bring multiple fuel bottles (still can cook if you "lose" one). You can find white gas most places - but you can burn other fuels in a pinch. No sharp edges. If you do have your mind set on reusable propane and single burner stove then I second the suggestions on the small partner. Good luck.


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

If you decide that white gas would be acceptable, look into Primus. They make some great stoves and sometimes even show up on sierra trading post.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Only examples of sources. Probably cheaper other places.

Coleman 1 Burner Stove : Coleman - PowerPack™ 1-Burner Stove

+

Adapter from Stove to regular propane tank : 4′ ft. Appliance Conversion Adapter LP Hose - FireDisc Grills®

+

5# refillable Propane tank : Manchester 5 Lb. 1.2 Gal.Tank Propane Cylinder (10054) - Gas Grill Parts - Ace Hardware


----------



## rtwalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Colorado Dave. Thanks! The PowerPack 1-Burner Stove with the hose looks like what I am looking for. I am a green sort of guy and hate the throw away green propane bottles. The question is whether if the stove or hose has a regulator!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've refilled the green bottles, but I understand folks hesitation. It seems a it of the worries could
Be eliminated with a sealing screw on cap. The only issue I've had with refilling is the occasional leaker and of course never really getting them as full as when new. Chilling the partial filled bottle and making sure the 20 you're filling from is warm helps with this. 

Even a five lber is a lot to haul in a kayak. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Optimus....*

I use the Crux weekend He cook system for whitewater self-support, out performs MSR and most of all the others out there and bets best all of there prices. Also the Optimus gas last longer and burns hotter, little different cocktail than the rest. The Vega bellow I use when size is not that big of a deal, still very compact but holds pots and pans for malti people cooking witch think would suit your needs better. Check it out, if you need more info feel free to call the shop, 970-668-9294. 

Products - Optimus


Keep the Hairy Side Up....

TMCK


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Forgot, no gas bottle...*

Sorry, this was also the no-gas tank, refill tank was going to mention. Has a quick priming burner with a built-in magnetic cleaning needle. Supper user friendly and easy control valve...


Products - Optimus

TMCK


----------

